
US Copyright Office Wimps Out on Right to Repair - itamarst
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/06/us-copyright-office-wimps-out-on-right-to-repair.html
======
DarkKomunalec
Every time you buy instead of pirate, you fund the people responsible for
this, enabling them to buy even worse laws.

~~~
smt88
(Disclaimer: violating copyright is not equivalent to stealing. This is just
an analogy.)

By your logic, people in the US should almost never pay for anything. A
fraction of almost all of our purchases goes toward creating anti-consumer
laws.

~~~
ue_
That would be excessive and impractical; just because you can't go the whole
way toward doing something, it doesn't mean that any measure along the way is
useless. Supporting copyright less is better than supporting it more, as I'm
sure GP would agree.

~~~
smt88
> _That would be excessive and impractical_

That's the only reason not to steal everything? Just that it's impractical?
Not because only a fraction of it goes to bad laws, whereas most of the money
goes to paying the people who created it?

I think you missed my point entirely. My point is that when you buy absolutely
anything, you're giving money to something bad. You can't control how
producers of goods/services will use your money.

Copyleft advocates spend a lot of time defending their circumvention of
copyright laws, but what about the actual content producers? Where is all the
energy being spent to make sure they're still making money?

I'm not talking about big studios. I'm talking about directors, animators,
musicians, etc. Why is there so much more effort put into BitTorrent clients
than into something like Patreon to support those people?

~~~
bdcravens
> Why is there so much more effort put into BitTorrent clients than into
> something like Patreon to support those people?

People generally don't want to pay for anything. They shape their moral
narrative to match that. (Obviously I'm generalizing, and there's always
exceptions)

~~~
smt88
Exactly. My point is that, if this is an ideology, it's not consistent. If
people want to live in a world where things that are easy to duplicate (music,
movies, etc.) are created by talented people who need to make a living, then
there has to be a way to pay for it. We need a replacement for copyright.

